# raid modes?



## Gallatin (Jul 6, 2008)

i am confused about the raid modes it is all mixed up in my mind.
i have a 500gb wd-aaks and i want to pair it with a same one for a cool 1tb
is for storage use so i dont care for speed. what mode should i use? i also want if that is posible to be harware no drivers at all.

some one care to explain the modes


----------



## Bundy (Jul 6, 2008)

raid 0 = your 2 disks operate faster but you still have 500Gb If one fails you loose the lot.
raid 1 = your 2 disks are safer but you still have 500Gb. 
you need more than 2 disks for the other RAID configurations.
If you are looking for 1Tb, I think you need JBOD (just a bunch of disks) but I've never tried it and I have read negative reviews. JBOD combines disks of any size.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 6, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> raid 0 = your 2 disks operate faster but you still have 500Gb If one fails you loose the lot.
> raid 1 = your 2 disks are safer but you still have 500Gb.
> you need more than 2 disks for the other RAID configurations.
> If you are looking for 1Tb, I think you need JBOD (just a bunch of disks) but I've never tried it and I have read negative reviews. JBOD combines disks of any size.



Thats not entirely correct... Raid 0 (or striping) will effectively make one disk out of two... faster speeds and 1TB storage
I have four 320gb disks in raid0... giving me 1.2TB storage as my C:


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gallatin said:


> i am confused about the raid modes it is all mixed up in my mind.
> i have a 500gb wd-aaks and i want to pair it with a same one for a cool 1tb
> is for storage use so i dont care for speed. what mode should i use? i also want if that is posible to be harware no drivers at all.
> 
> some one care to explain the modes



Storage and don't care for performance? Don't use RAID then. You'll just lose more data when things go wrong and you have no gains. If you really want a single disk you can always mount the second disk as folder on the first.


----------



## Gallatin (Jul 6, 2008)

i think is pointless to want speed for storage. (tv-shows/movies/mp3's). that's all.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2008)

Why isnt this a sticky yet?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43572&highlight=RAID+arrays


----------

